# Danci, first time knitter, way over her head.



## ThatKakashi

Hey everyone I just took up knitting to knit my cousin a baby blanket and I'm so lost. If anyone can help me please let me know.


----------



## LadyBecket

Welcome from Michigan!! What kind of help do you need??


----------



## Sherry1

The easiest and a really nice baby blanket is the diagonal baby blanket. You can find the free pattern on the lion brand website.


----------



## ThatKakashi

lady Beckett I have the pattern picked out and the yarn ready, I'm just very new and don't understand my pattern instructions very well. I think I did the casting on wrong too. Would it help if I sent a link to my pattern?


----------



## ThatKakashi

lady Beckett I have the pattern picked out and the yarn ready, I'm just very new and don't understand my pattern instructions very well. I think I did the casting on wrong too. Would it help if I sent a link to my pattern?


----------



## Puppies101

I'm not lady Beckett but the link might help.


----------



## ThatKakashi

http://ribbedforyourpleasure.wordpress.com/2009/05/24/the-addictive-baby-blanket/

Here's the link. Now I'm confused on some things and I haven't watched how to knit or plural yet cause I just finished casting it on, but I did backwards loop with the two strings held together.


----------



## ThatKakashi

The long tail cast on meathod was hard for me using two strings. The thumb one was easier but I wasn't sure I was doing it right. Then I found a site for two string cast on and couldn't figure it out.


----------



## ThatKakashi

How do I not make them twist when I cast on? Which method do I use?


----------



## bwtyer

That's a big bite for a first project- are you set on that pattern? There are a more that are easier for first time knitters.


----------



## ThatKakashi

I'm set on it. I can't afford to change and my mom likes it. I'm a wick learner once I understand and I used to crochet wen I was younger


----------



## bwtyer

casting on with two balls of yarn





long tail cast on





utube is great- has a lot of videos


----------



## ThatKakashi

One sec let me check it out.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Ohkay if I do that how do I hold them together as one? And what about where it says not working in the round?


----------



## Sherry1

ThatKakashi said:


> Ohkay if I do that how do I hold them together as one? And what about where it says not working in the round?


Here is a you tube video on working back and forth on a circular needle. Yours, of course is much longer but the technique is the same.


----------



## bwtyer

The pattern you want to make says to use a bulky yarn or hold two together- I am hoping you have bulky yarn- if not- and you do not want to hold two strings- just use smaller needles, possibly size 11 with one yarn. I am pretty sure you can follow the same pattern- it will be plenty large enough.
after you cast on your 120 stitches,you will work row one, then row two, then row three - these three rows repeat through the blanket- I am a new knitter ( old crocheter) - hopefully someone will pick up this topic and make the directions a bit easier for you.


----------



## ThatKakashi

I have the yarn picked out to hold two together.


----------



## bwtyer

You will work two yarns as one so if you have not rolled them into balls, yet- you probably should go ahead and do that. Get 2 bowls or 2 buckets and put a ball of yarn in each one - this will help keep it from getting all tangled.

Row 1: *P3, yif, sl 1, yib, K1, yif, sl 1, repeat from * to the end of the row

Purl 3, yarn in front, slip one, yarn if front,slip one, then start over with purl 3 and do the same 
utube should have a video for any stitches you need help with - best of luck with your project!


----------



## ThatKakashi

Um but that video you sent me has it making one stitch instead of two when I hold them together. 
I don't know how to not wright in the round, or how to start after I've cast on all my cast on.


----------



## Sherry1

When you knit with two strands held together you are doubling the thickness of the yarn...not changing the stitch count.
When you insert your right hand needle into the loops on the left hand needle you will be picking up the two loops for every stitch.

As to how to start after cast on, I posted a video on how to knit back and forth on a circular needle. She starts with a cast on so you will see how to do it. She is only using a single strand of yarn though.


----------



## ThatKakashi

But how do I knit back and forth, like with regular needles, with circular needles.


----------



## Sherry1

Watch the video I posted on the first page of this thread. You just switch the hands you hold the needle s in. When you finish a row the newly knit stitches will be on the right hand side of the needle...now switch it to your left hand and begin to knit with your working yarn. It will be easier to watch the video and you will see how simple it is.


----------



## bwtyer

Yes, - I am knitting a projject on circular needles now- but I am not knitting in the round. 
When you get to the end of the row- all your stitches will be on your right hand needle and the needle in your left hand will be empty. Simply turn your work around so that your left hand is holding the needle with all the stitches and start your next row, working the yarn back onto the needle that isnow in your right hand.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Ohkay. So you just start off like that.


----------



## Sherry1

Yes


----------



## ThatKakashi

Ohkay. If I need anymore help ill ask!


----------



## Angelsmom1

ThatKakashi said:


> Ohkay. So you just start off like that.


Yup, at the end of each row, you change the needles into your other hand. You are not joining your stitches at the end of a row. your changing direction. back and forth.


----------



## Sherry1

I will keep checking in. Also, a really good resource is you tube. Those videos can show you just about everything and because it is visual, it is like sitting with someone who is showing you a certain stitch or technique.
I use it all the time when in doubt. Good luck. Don't hesitate to ask for help here.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Thank you


----------



## chickkie

I would suggest you start with a much easier pattern.


----------



## Beverleyjean

If I was you I would get a book on how to knit, they will make it a lot easier for you and we can all help you the best we can.


----------



## suzy122

ThatKakashi said:


> http://ribbedforyourpleasure.wordpress.com/2009/05/24/the-addictive-baby-blanket/
> 
> Here's the link. Now I'm confused on some things and I haven't watched how to knit or plural yet cause I just finished casting it on, but I did backwards loop with the two strings held together.


I hope you don't mind me asking but is that blanket a free pattern? It looks really nice and I am looking for something to make. However don't want to upset any copyright things. It looks lovely and soft and hopefully once you get into the swing of it not too bad.


----------



## darowil

I suggest you cast on a small number of stitches (the pattern says a multiple of 6 sttiches so cast on about 24 stitches and practice on this before trying to work the whole piece. And if you can't do knit and purl you need to learn these before you try the pattern. You can't learn on this pattern. As others have said this is not an easy pattern for a new knitter. You WILL go wrong so try it first on only a small number of sttiches


----------



## windowwonde28941

Welcome.


----------



## GrannyGoode

Good morning, and Welcome! How very nice that you are knitting a baby blanket for your cousin's baby. Haven't had a chance to read the first 3 pages of responses, but I'm sure you have found many new friends ready and happy to help you. Just wanted to say "Hello" first thing this fine morning.


----------



## Angelsmom1

darowil said:


> I suggest you cast on a small number of stitches (the pattern says a multiple of 6 sttiches so cast on about 24 stitches and practice on this before trying to work the whole piece. And if you can't do knit and purl you need to learn these before you try the pattern. You can't learn on this pattern. As others have said this is not an easy pattern for a new knitter. You WILL go wrong so try it first on only a small number of sttiches


Great Idea. Alot of patterns will tell you to do a "swatch". The sample using yarn and needles your going to use for the project. It would be a good thing if you got in the habit now. Use the stitch you are going to make the blanket out of. Then decide if you can or can't do this blanket right now. There are so many free patterns out there that are very pretty and easier to do. Just a thought on that. I'd hate to see you use up this yarn and then make mistakes and not be pleased with the outcome.


----------



## frani512

If you are set on this pattern, your best bet is to google your particular question and you will get an answer. You tube is the best teacher as it shows you what to do. Good luck!


----------



## maur1011

Try the swatch (you can give it as a washcloth with the blanket). If you hate the way it is coming out, you can rip out the stitches and start something else. My first baby blanket was done holding two yarns together. Your yarn will tangle, so stop every couple of rows and untangle the balls. 

I love your determination and know you will succeed. You tube videos are fantastic for finding solutions and we KPers will be here if you need us.


----------



## gdhavens

When knitting, you can use straight needles or circular needles for "straight" knitting.

Sometimes when you are knitting a blanket, if you use straight needles, the needles are too short for the number of stitches you are knitting and become very crowded on the needle, so you use a circular needle. You work across a row, then at the end you turn and work back across the row. If you are working "in the round", you use circular needles and join the ends of your piece together and just keep working around and around, forming a tube.

If you know how to knit and purl, this pattern is doable, but I agree that it is probably not going to be an easy first project. Good luck, and remember to have fun. By the way, do you have anyone that can show you how to do this pattern?


----------



## ThatKakashi

Yes I think this is a free pattern if you look at the comments section on her page. 

My mom and I talked and decided that maybe I should make a beginners baby blanket.


----------



## Sherry1

ThatKakashi said:


> Yes I think this is a free pattern if you look at the comments section on her page.
> 
> My mom and I talked and decided that maybe I should make a beginners baby blanket.


Good for you. While I applaud your tenacity at wanting to try this blanket, I always worry that a person will become so frustrated they are turned off to knitting altogether.
I still recommend the diagonal baby blanket which is free from LionBrand yarn website. I am making one now. It is all knit, no purls, and will really improve your knit stitch and teach you one increase and one decrease method.

Keep us up to date on your progress...we are here to help and encourage new knitters.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Ohkay!


----------



## julietremain

I firmly believe we can knit anything we want to...any pattern....but timing and our skill level is very important to take into consideration...your pattern is lovely but not the easiest to begin with....and I would strongly suggest you use circular needles..Chiao Goo is a great needle...good tips and cords that do not tangle and they are not expensive....

Circular needles are great for baby blankets...do not join your work in the round...just use the circulars as you would straight needles...

Take a look at the Garter Rib Baby Blanket....it's free ...on ravelry.....as are many others....this is my go to baby gift.....the important thing to remember is to have fun with your knitting...love what you do..and don't get turned off by frustration...good luck!
julie


----------



## ThatKakashi

Ohkay, here's the thing.

I picked the pattern before I bought my first pair of needles or any yarn.

I'm having a hard time finding any beginner patterns that say use US 13 29" needles, and 6oz yarn. I don't have money to buy anything else to help me, so I think I have to stick with this pattern.

When a yarn is held together, are they cast on together? I used a video someone posted in this feed, but I'm not sure If that is what I should do. 

Also when I went to go start my first row, I think I made my casting too tight. It was really hard to stick the needle in.

No one I know knits, and for some reason yesterday videos on my phone weren't playing well.

If there is anyway I can use what I have to just do a far more simpler blanket, could someone post a link, or answer any questions I have? I think videos might work now that the storm is gone.

Thank you so much!

Danci


----------



## maur1011

Hi Danci,

To answer one of the questions you asked earlier, when you are knitting with two strands of yarn, you do all the same things you would do with a single strand. You will cast one one stitch while holding two strands of yarn. When you go to knit that stitch, you'll see two strands close together as one stitch. A little confusing at first, but you'll get it as you go. Also, the first row after cast on is always the hardest for me. After that, it gets easier.

What kind of yarn did you get? The name will be on the yarn label.

Maureen


----------



## ThatKakashi

Csron simply soft.

This means I have to recast


----------



## maur1011

Recommended needle size for Caron Simply Soft is size 8. :? 
You can still use the cast on you have done already. Just remember that each stitch looks like two on your needle.

Have a look at this one. Remember that the size of the needle called for in the pattern is only a reflection of the yarn they are recommending. If you are knitting with your yarn on size 13, you'll be fine. Lion Brand has lots of free patterns. You'll have to sign up, but it's free. Have a look at this one:
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/70090A.html?noImages=


----------



## ThatKakashi

Well I just went by what the pattern said. My cast on looks like I have one stitch, but I used two yarns like in this video

Two String Cast on


----------



## maur1011

That is a single cast on. That's why your stitches look like single stitches. If that's what you have, try knitting single stitches and see how it looks.

Try asking at your local library if there is a knitting group. I'm not sure where you are in Texas, but you can search the internet for knitting guild for your area, stitch-n-bitch group (yes that really is their name). See if there is a class offered where you purchased the yarn. It will be money well spent.


----------



## ThatKakashi

A single cast on with two balls of yarn. Idk how to do it with my two stands. 


I just want a simple blanket. Knit the whole way if I have to, but with the materials I have..


----------



## ThatKakashi

and the instructions on that hood thing look so complicated.


----------



## maur1011

It seems like you are getting lots of practice casting on. Sorry about that - it's not much fun. Did you learn the knit stitch already or are you still working on mastering it?


----------



## maur1011

ThatKakashi said:


> and the instructions on that hood thing look so complicated.


You don't have to do the hood.


----------



## ThatKakashi

I've done the knit stitch a bit, when I was learning to cast on...

I would really just prefer to make the blanket with the easiest stitch.


----------



## ThatKakashi

I have one color of yarn, one weight, and one type of needles...

I will re cast on if I have too

I just want the simplest blanket pattern there is

but I'm going to make it big.


----------



## maur1011

Okay, here is a suggested pattern. It will be big enough for a car seat blanket.

Cast on 60 stitches (not holding yarn double, just regular single stitches)

Row 1: Knit 60. (When you get all the stitches knit from left hand needle, switch needles so the needle with the stitches is in your left hand - and you will start your next row.)
Repeat row 1 until knitted piece measures 25 inches long. 
Bind off. 

When you get to the bind off, look it up on YouTube or come back and ask.


----------



## maur1011

Okay, just saw your last note about it being big. Cast on 100 stitches. Knit 100 stitches on each row.


----------



## Sherry1

Here are some questions and answers about the double yarn cast ons.

You basically treat it as on yarn doubled up. Someone advised you to put each skein in a bucket to help with twisting or you could unwind two skeins while simultaneously rewinding them together.

http://www.knittinghelp.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65376

I am still looking for a video on how to cast on using double stranded yarn.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Thanks guys. This is really helping.


----------



## ThatKakashi

I think I'm going to try and do one where I can knit with just one yarn. 

I just wish I had money to go pick up more colors. I know you can switch colors.


----------



## Sherry1

You sound discouraged but I think you are on the right path now.

I wish I lived near you to loan you a smaller size needle or help you get started. The advice you have gotten was right-on. Look for a garter stitch pattern as all the rows are knit. You will become really good at the knit stitch. Remember too that when you go to knit the cast on row it is a little harder to knit that first row. After that it will be easier. Don't cast on too tight but try to keep the cast on row pretty even. You will develop a rhythm.


----------



## ThatKakashi

My cast on is all perfectly lined up, but too tight. I can't mess with it today because I have to write a thank you letter for a scholar ship I received. I /just/ remembered that I /do/ have some spare yarn, although It's probably not enough to practice with. 

Tomorrow I'll undo my castings and do a few with my spare yarn and learn the stitches. 

My mom won't be so happy though.


----------



## Sherry1

Yes, do the thank you for the scholarship. That it job #1. Then you can practice your knitting.
Your mom will understand. So tomorrow cast on a bit looser and remember that the first row is always a little difficult..for all of us. It gets easier from then on especially if you stick to an easy pattern for beginners. We all want you to succeed and have a nice finished project. There area ton of free knitting and crochet projects on the Internet and many will say what the level of knitter should making them. All you have to do is hit the print button.

We will be standing by to help.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Ohkay about to post my thank you letter.

And I don't have enough yarn I've been told to do yarn held together.

I'll probably work on it some tonight

I just want something to work on

Something I can use with my needle size


----------



## ThatKakashi

found this, but again, am confused by the instructions, and I don't have bulky yarn. and what's a gauge?

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90273AD.html


----------



## Sherry1

ThatKakashi said:


> found this, but again, am confused by the instructions, and I don't have bulky yarn. and what's a gauge?
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90273AD.html


This is a good pattern. If you use two strands of yarn held together as one you will have bulky yarn.
Gauge is normally a swatch you make at the beginning of a project to make sure your item will fit. Because you are not making something to wear it is not so important in this case.

For this blanket you cast on the number they tell you with two strands of yarn held together as one. Pretend it is just one strand. On the next row it will tell you to knit so many and with yf (yarn forward) you knit whatever it says. Normally all knit stitches are knit with the yarn at the back. For a yf you bring the yarn between the two needle tips before wrapping it around. Look for a yarn forward on you tube. It is simple and you do one somewhere near the beginning of each row. It is an increase.
Use you tube for learning the knit stitch and the yarn forward. There are many good ones.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Yeah... I guess I could. I don't know anymore


----------



## darowil

This is a really good first project. You start with only a few sttiches and add one every row so follow the instructions of Sherry for the yo and you should be OK. And because you start with so few stitches if you need to undo it you haven't got a lot to undo. And then when you get to the middle and need to decrease you can ask on KP how to do that. 
I strongly recommend this one for you it is a really good learning project, uses the yarn and needles you have and gets the baby blanket you want.


----------



## Valkyrie

Dear new knitter,
I attempted that blanket but put it on pause, as it was incredibly boring to do once you figured out the stitches. I wouldn't recommend it to a beginner as it is so long and tiresome, and you need a project that will give you instant gratification so that you will continue to knit. Keep those needles clicking, starting with a simpler project then advance each time to something more difficult. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Jillobeach

This is exactly the reason why I like Knitting Paradise. I admire how encouraging, helpful, sweet and patient members are. I am very touched to see how our fellow members walked and encouraged a new knitter through her first project. You gals and guys are the greatest.


----------



## Angelsmom1

ThatKakashi said:


> I think I'm going to try and do one where I can knit with just one yarn.
> 
> I just wish I had money to go pick up more colors. I know you can switch colors.


When you use the knit stitch on all rows, you have what is called the Garter stitch. That's about as easy as you can get. Try it with 1 strand of yarn, from 1 ball. Try using a size 8 needles if you have them. (You will want to get a set if you don't have as they are commonly used). Then just knit stitch back and forth all rows. Find basic bind off on you tube. It gets easier as you go. You just need to practice.Just as learning anything, practice makes perfect. The Garter stitch will make a nice blanket, scarf or wrap. You can do this!!


----------



## ThatKakashi

I can't afford to buy any other needles. I'm stuck with the size 13.


----------



## Angelsmom1

ThatKakashi said:


> I can't afford to buy any other needles. I'm stuck with the size 13.


No hurry. But when you can afford some, it's a common size good for worsted weight yarn like you are using.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Valkyrie said:


> Dear new knitter,
> I attempted that blanket but put it on pause, as it was incredibly boring to do once you figured out the stitches. I wouldn't recommend it to a beginner as it is so long and tiresome, and you need a project that will give you instant gratification so that you will continue to knit. Keep those needles clicking, starting with a simpler project then advance each time to something more difficult. :-D :thumbup:


Just had to say I love your dog in your avitar. Looks just like my Maltese, Hannah.


----------



## ThatKakashi

We bought my sister size 8 and she's not having any trouble. Lol. 

I'm doing some other things but may try that cast on and garter stich.

I don't want to give up but...


----------



## ThatKakashi

Ohkay. I'm going to do some practicing!


----------



## Sherry1

We all started where you are now. We picked up sticks and string and took baby steps. When I started there was no you tube or even the Internet....maybe just some illustrations in a book.
You can do it!


----------



## ThatKakashi

I'll let y'all know how it goes


----------



## Angelsmom1

ThatKakashi said:


> Ohkay. I'm going to do some practicing!


take breaks from your project when you are feeling overwhelmed. Just go do something else and take your mind off the knitting. Then when you feel better, go back to it. You may find it makes more sense after a short break. As I was told. knitting is supposed to be fun and relaxing. Don't be discouraged. It took me a while to figure it out too. I'm still not a great knitter, but at least I am finishing some projects and that feels so good! Hang in there.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Yeah. Ive been really depressed lately and was gonna use knitting to help, but I guess I was wrong...


----------



## Sherry1

One of the reasons to start small is so that you are not overwhelmed and that you get some gratification from it. If you are not feeling it or if you think you will feel worse, don't attempt it yet. Think of an alternative gift. I think you said you could crochet. Maybe it would be better to crochet something at this particular time. Your choice. Take care of yourself o.k.


----------



## ThatKakashi

I used to crochet. I mean I will have money and can buy her an expensive gift later but I want to do this.

Cast on. With some practice yarn. When I attempted the garter stitch I lost one cast on. 

That is my progress so far LOL.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Oh and then when I couldn't re cast the stich I pulled out all my casts.

But I'm feeling better about it.


----------



## Sherry1

As someone else suggested...take a break from time to time. Cast on a few rather than alot. Knitting and crocheting is cumulative. Every project you do is practice for the next one. I have been knitting for years, am self taught but get the courage to push myself from this forum. I am so glad I found it.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Ohkay but I decided this.

I would perfect each part. Starting with the cast on. So I'm just casting on. And if I feel comfortable enough to stitch I will.

I have a lot of stress in my life, a lot of anxiety and depression, so I'll go about this really slow.


----------



## darowil

ThatKakashi said:


> We bought my sister size 8 and she's not having any trouble. Lol.
> 
> I'm doing some other things but may try that cast on and garter stich.
> 
> I don't want to give up but...


The blanket that starts at the corner is all garter stich- just with the yo which was clearly explained to you. This gives you only a few sttiches to start working with (and to cast on) and looks clever when it is finished.
Go for something simple and there is no need to give up. Just start by walking (with garter stitch) rather than running (the pattern you wanted to do first) and soon you will be able to run.


----------



## Angelsmom1

darowil said:


> The blanket that starts at the corner is all garter stich- just with the yo which was clearly explained to you. This gives you only a few sttiches to start working with (and to cast on) and looks clever when it is finished.
> Go for something simple and there is no need to give up. Just start by walking (with garter stitch) rather than running (the pattern you wanted to do first) and soon you will be able to run.


I agree. Take baby steps. You'll learn better that way and won't get so stressed over a more difficult piece. There's plenty of time for you to get up to speed and learn new steps along the way. No need to overwhelm yourself. Make something simple and tell your friend you'll give her the more difficult gift at a later time. Then you can take your time to learn the harder stuff and not drive yourself crazy now. If she gets it a bit later and without mistakes, she'll be pleased I'm sure.


----------



## Sherry1

ThatKakashi said:


> Ohkay but I decided this.
> 
> I would perfect each part. Starting with the cast on. So I'm just casting on. And if I feel comfortable enough to stitch I will.
> 
> I have a lot of stress in my life, a lot of anxiety and depression, so I'll go about this really slow.


Good strategy Danci....perfect one part and try the next. I have lots of stress and anxiety in my life right now too, so I can relate. Knitting helps me calm down and distracts me and my thoughts. It's a good diversion and converts my anxiety into concentration.
I


----------



## ThatKakashi

Update everyone!

I love this community and glad I joined!

I perfected long tail cast on and am getting there with the garter stitch.

Some of you wonderful people have offered to send me smaller needles, and even some yarn! That will be a great help!
For now I need some one to tell me how many rows to cast on for a wash cloth for practice? I'm just doing the garter stitch.


----------



## Angelsmom1

ThatKakashi said:


> Update everyone!
> 
> I love this community and glad I joined!
> 
> I perfected long tail cast on and am getting there with the garter stitch.
> 
> Some of you wonderful people have offered to send me smaller needles, and even some yarn! That will be a great help!
> For now I need some one to tell me how many rows to cast on for a wash cloth for practice? I'm just doing the garter stitch.


Since your using 13 needles, you can prolly cast on about 20-25 sts. Cast them on and evenly spread the sts along your needle. Don't pull too much or bunch them up. Ievenly spaced will give you an idsea how wide your cloth will be. Then knit row after row until it is the length you like. Alot of dishcloths are about 8 inches square. Don't worry about size too much. Just make it as big or small as you would like.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Ohkay. And I was practicing on some spare yarn my old high school art teacher gave me.

I can tell its thicker than the one I bought for the blanket. I have two, maybe three small balls of it? 


Since it's easier to knit with. (i don't know maybe it's because the cast is right) should I use it instead? And try to combine it?


Maybe make something smaller like a washcloth?


----------



## ThatKakashi

Decided purple wasn't good for the baby boy, so maybe just do like a scarf or something for myself.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Looked up joining yarn.

Oh my.


----------



## ThatKakashi

So instead of practicing, I was overcome with fear when I saw that to join the yarn you had to take a tapestry? Needle and do crazy things with it. Soo Whyyy does this keep happening. I keep hitting walls.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Since it's just practice would it matter if I knotted the ends in some way? Ugh


----------



## chickkie

but you need to also practice joining the yarn. You can look up magic knot for joining yarn too.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Yes but I don't have any needles or money for needles. I'll look that up tho.


----------



## chickkie

You don't have to have money or needles to make a magic knot


----------



## ThatKakashi

I'm glad. I just wish YouTube would work!


----------



## ThatKakashi

Yea! Magic knot hurray!


----------



## Sherry1

Wow...I am gone for most of the day and you are learning about the Russian join and magic knot. Good for you! All important tools in knitting! 
Good going Danci!


----------



## ThatKakashi

No Russian is too much. I succeeded in magic loop and will join my three small purple balls to practice garter stitch to mack a scarf. Is 25 still a good cast on count?


----------



## Sherry1

There are lots of ways to join a new ball of yarn while knitting. You can also knit about three stitches with a double strand (from the old and new balls of yarn) and make sure you leave a long tail from each...6 or 8 inches to weave in later.
Magic loop? I don't even use this. I use double pointed needles! You must have been watching lots of videos. I am glad you are feeling success and learning so much. Keep us posted!


----------



## ThatKakashi

Ohkay. I decided that I'm actually going to use a pattern for my cousins blanket since there are so many wonderful people sending me things. I'm going to practice garter stitch,(is that the same as knit stitch?) And Plural stitch. But can someone explain the gauge? Here are the links.

Blanket

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0227.html?iP=1&p=0&ss=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lionbrand.com%2Fcgi-bin%2FpatternFinder.fcgi%3Fsearch%3DSearch%26iP%3D1%26searchText%3D%26craft%3D0%26edition%3D1%26subcategory%3D21%26categoryKey%3D1115449%26size%3D32%26componentCategoryKey%3DAny%26yarnClass%3DAny%26yarnClass%3D4%26I4.x%3D29%26I4.y%3D5%26I4%3DSearch

Materials

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0227.html?iP=1&p=1&ss=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lionbrand.com%2Fcgi-bin%2FpatternFinder.fcgi%3Fsearch%3DSearch%26iP%3D1%26searchText%3D%26craft%3D0%26edition%3D1%26subcategory%3D21%26categoryKey%3D1115449%26size%3D32%26componentCategoryKey%3DAny%26yarnClass%3DAny%26yarnClass%3D4%26I4.x%3D29%26I4.y%3D5%26I4%3DSearch

Instructions

http://www.lionbrand.com//patterns/L0227.html?iP=2&p=2&ss=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lionbrand.com%2Fcgi-bin%2FpatternFinder.fcgi%3Fsearch%3DSearch%26iP%3D1%26searchText%3D%26craft%3D0%26edition%3D1%26subcategory%3D21%26categoryKey%3D1115449%26size%3D32%26componentCategoryKey%3DAny%26yarnClass%3DAny%26yarnClass%3D4%26I4.x%3D29%26I4.y%3D5%26I4%3DSearch


----------



## chickkie

It is PURL stitch, not plural, so if you are trying to find utube or google links they won't show up with the wrong name


----------



## ThatKakashi

Oh ohkay purl. 

What about the gauge?


----------



## Sherry1

Gauge is a test swatch you make with the pattern's recommended yarn weight and needle size. It is extremely important when knitting clothing and a good habit to form however, when knitting blankets I almost never use it.


----------



## ThatKakashi

So I basically disregard it?


----------



## Sherry1

ThatKakashi said:


> So I basically disregard it?


In this case I think you can if you are using the needle size and yarn weight (#4 worsted) recommended by the pattern. When you start a clothing project it becomes very important.


----------



## gdhavens

Sizing of your projects is based on gauge. There are so many different size needles and weights (thicknesses)of yarn that there is no way when you knit with all these differences that items would turn out the same size. If you knit a baby sweater in baby yarn with size 10 needles, it would probably turn out too "floppy" and too big. If you knit it with the same yarn on size 3 or 4 needles, it would be a firmer fabric that would probably fit nicely.

If a project needs to be a certain gauge, you knit swatches to measure to check the gauge. For example, if your gauge said 20 sts/24 rows in 4 inches, I would cast on 30 to 40 stitches and knit 30 to 40 rows. I would then wash and dry the yarn per the instructions on the label, block the swatch and measure the center 4" across and count to see how many stitches were in the 4 inches. If 20 sts, perfect. If fewer stitches, I would use a smaller needle to see if it would give me more sts per inch. If more stitches, I would try a larger needle to give me less stitches in 4". (I hope I have this right, I always get confused on which way to go!)

Garter stitch, when knitting back and forth, is knit every row. You would knit across the first row, turn your work, and knit back across the row.

Garter stitch when knitting in the round is knit the first round, then purl the second round, knit the third round, purl the fourth row, etc.

I hope all this makes sense. Keep asking questions because that is the only way to learn.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Ohkay since I don't have many options yet I'll see what I can do with the gauge when I can.

And so garter is knit stitch?


----------



## Sherry1

Yup, garter stitch is knit every row.


----------



## Angelsmom1

ThatKakashi said:


> Ohkay. I decided that I'm actually going to use a pattern for my cousins blanket since there are so many wonderful people sending me things. I'm going to practice garter stitch,(is that the same as knit stitch?) And Plural stitch. But can someone explain the gauge? Here are the links.
> 
> Blanket
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0227.html?iP=1&p=0&ss=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lionbrand.com%2Fcgi-bin%2FpatternFinder.fcgi%3Fsearch%3DSearch%26iP%3D1%26searchText%3D%26craft%3D0%26edition%3D1%26subcategory%3D21%26categoryKey%3D1115449%26size%3D32%26componentCategoryKey%3DAny%26yarnClass%3DAny%26yarnClass%3D4%26I4.x%3D29%26I4.y%3D5%26I4%3DSearch
> 
> Materials
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0227.html?iP=1&p=1&ss=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lionbrand.com%2Fcgi-bin%2FpatternFinder.fcgi%3Fsearch%3DSearch%26iP%3D1%26searchText%3D%26craft%3D0%26edition%3D1%26subcategory%3D21%26categoryKey%3D1115449%26size%3D32%26componentCategoryKey%3DAny%26yarnClass%3DAny%26yarnClass%3D4%26I4.x%3D29%26I4.y%3D5%26I4%3DSearch
> 
> Instructions
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com//patterns/L0227.html?iP=2&p=2&ss=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lionbrand.com%2Fcgi-bin%2FpatternFinder.fcgi%3Fsearch%3DSearch%26iP%3D1%26searchText%3D%26craft%3D0%26edition%3D1%26subcategory%3D21%26categoryKey%3D1115449%26size%3D32%26componentCategoryKey%3DAny%26yarnClass%3DAny%26yarnClass%3D4%26I4.x%3D29%26I4.y%3D5%26I4%3DSearch


Garter Stitch Pattern is made up of knit stitches on every row. Got it? This is about as easy as you can get and a good place to start. Keep going!


----------



## ThatKakashi

You guys.... So garter isn't an actual stitch?

And my phone isn't friendly with videos so I like finding detailed websitess that have pictures. 

I think you tube needs an update.

But so when I'm doing garter stitch, I'm actually doing knit stitch?


----------



## Angelsmom1

ThatKakashi said:


> You guys.... So garter isn't an actual stitch?
> 
> And my phone isn't friendly with videos so I like finding detailed websitess that have pictures.
> 
> I think you tube needs an update.
> 
> But so when I'm doing garter stitch, I'm actually doing knit stitch?


just knit stitches back and forth make up garter stitch. Some one earlier said that there are 2 basic sts. The knit and purl stitches. Then using knit and/or purl stitches make up diffrent pattern stitches. Garter is a stitch pattern made up of all knit stitches. Hope I'm not confusing you. You really should get some library books to look at. All the things we are saying will make more sense. Ask for beginners books.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Someone said they are sending me a beginners book! 

And yes, it's kind of confusing. 

I'm going to school to be a librarian but my small town library is hardly ever open,

I'm good with reading.


----------



## Angelsmom1

ThatKakashi said:


> Someone said they are sending me a beginners book!
> 
> And yes, it's kind of confusing.
> 
> I'm going to school to be a librarian but my small town library is hardly ever open,
> 
> I'm good with reading.


Glad to hear some one is sending you a book. That was how I learned. Even before I started using you tube. But that's just easier for me. Then I can study pictures and read captions till I get it.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Maybe I should try clearing some caches Idk. But sometimes on the video they move far too fast. 

I'm awesome at long tail casting on in case anyone wants to give me a virtual high five.


----------



## chickkie

Maybe you should just do a lot more googling for information if you are good with reading. There are so many videos on line that almost everything is covered.

I don't even do long tail cast on.


----------



## Sherry1

Garter stitch= knit every stitch on every row. Knit until your head blows up!
You will become really good and even with the knit stitch. Later, when you want to learn purl you can make a dishcloth or some thing small to practice that.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Ohkay thanks


----------



## Hilary4

Sherry1 said:


> Garter stitch= knit every stitch on every row. Knit until your head blows up!


LOL Sherry - that is hilarious!

Don't leave learning the purl stitch too long. Lots of knitters say they don't like the purl stitch - I think that is because it is the second one everyone learns and it doesn't seem to come as naturally.
So learn it early on and it won't give you grief!


----------



## ThatKakashi

I might learn it tomorrow


----------



## Angelsmom1

ThatKakashi said:


> I might learn it tomorrow


It's not as hard as some make it out to be. But pictures and videos will prolly help you. Don't be afraid of it. When you get knit and purl stitches down pat, you can do all kinds of things. Remember knit and purls stitches are the 2 sts you need to know. Then things get more exciting, so don't give up now!!


----------



## ThatKakashi

I'm working on purl stitch right now and think I've got it down!


----------



## Angelsmom1

ThatKakashi said:


> I'm working on purl stitch right now and think I've got it down!


YAY!!!!!!


----------



## ThatKakashi

Next I'm going to go back and check my knit stitch and then do this pattern that starts with an s until I get smaller needles.


----------



## Sherry1

ThatKakashi said:


> I'm working on purl stitch right now and think I've got it down!


----------



## ThatKakashi

Ohkay. I'm not sure if it was my practice yarn, the fact that I was casting on with the same piece of yarn, if my needles were big but. 

My practice yarn (which was some scrap yarn I joined together that I forgot I had borrowed after helping my old high school art teacher with her art camp) is purple. And I guess... Not held together very tight? When I was doing the purl it was messing up the yarn. 

And it's just easier to go in through the back. I guess that's why people prefer knit stitch. 

But I decided to start practicing with my mint green simply soft. Now that I'm so great at casting on it cast on beautifully. I was so happy. 

Idk if this is supposed to be a diary or a blog but you guys wanted to be kept informed. 

I set my beautiful casting of 20 aside and will do one row knit one row purl. Or maybe I should go by the pattern. I think it's five switch five switch.


----------



## Sherry1

You might want to practice your pattern a bit.

Are you using the LionBrand diagonal baby blanket? If so, look at the directions carefully....it is cast on 5 stitches. You will increase 1 stitch each row until you have a certain number of stitches on the needle. This will be the middle of the blanket. From this point forward you will decrease one stitch each row until you have only 5 left. 

A good idea would be to practice your increases until your smaller needle arrives. You can see them on you tube searching for yarn overs. They are easy!


----------



## chickkie

don't knit your purl stitches through the back. You will use that technique when you are doing combination stitches


----------



## Hilary4

Keep telling us how you are getting on, you are making wonderful progress.
Are you able to post photos of what you have done so far?


----------



## ThatKakashi

I'm doing this one called checkered baby blanket. But yeah that's a good idea!

Thanks for the tip chickkie!

Here are the mobile links for the blanket I'm going to be doing.

Blanket

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0227.html?iP=1&p=0&ss=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lionbrand.com%2Fcgi-bin%2FpatternFinder.fcgi%3Fsearch%3DSearch%26iP%3D1%26searchText%3D%26craft%3D0%26edition%3D1%26subcategory%3D21%26categoryKey%3D1115449%26size%3D32%26componentCategoryKey%3DAny%26yarnClass%3DAny%26yarnClass%3D4%26I4.x%3D29%26I4.y%3D5%26I4%3DSearch

Materials

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0227.html?iP=1&p=1&ss=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lionbrand.com%2Fcgi-bin%2FpatternFinder.fcgi%3Fsearch%3DSearch%26iP%3D1%26searchText%3D%26craft%3D0%26edition%3D1%26subcategory%3D21%26categoryKey%3D1115449%26size%3D32%26componentCategoryKey%3DAny%26yarnClass%3DAny%26yarnClass%3D4%26I4.x%3D29%26I4.y%3D5%26I4%3DSearch

Instructions

http://www.lionbrand.com//patterns/L0227.html?iP=2&p=2&ss=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lionbrand.com%2Fcgi-bin%2FpatternFinder.fcgi%3Fsearch%3DSearch%26iP%3D1%26searchText%3D%26craft%3D0%26edition%3D1%26subcategory%3D21%26categoryKey%3D1115449%26size%3D32%26componentCategoryKey%3DAny%26yarnClass%3DAny%26yarnClass%3D4%26I4.x%3D29%26I4.y%3D5%26I4%3DSearch


----------



## ThatKakashi

Hmm I could, but it's just a practice cast on, I unravel everything when I practice. 

But where would I post them?


----------



## ThatKakashi

Ohkay. 
In the blanket information, (i had to look up how many oz) it says to double the yarn. If it says to do that with 5oz yarn, do you still do that with 6oz yarn?


----------



## chickkie

since 6 is more than 5, of course you can use 6 oz.


----------



## ThatKakashi

But I still need to do it with the yarn held together as one then?


----------



## gdhavens

5 oz. and 6 oz. are the weight of the skein of yarn, not the "size" of the yarn. If you are using Caron Simply soft, it is a #4 size yarn (should say this in the little triangle on the yarn label) which is a worsted weight, which has to do with the thickness of the yarn and not how much it weighs. This is confusing, but you will get it eventually.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Ohkay. The one that the blanket has instructions for is a #3. I'm not being so choosy about what people are sending me, so if I have a #4, and it calls for a #3, do I still knit with the yarn held together?


----------



## Sherry1

The yarn suggested for the pattern is sport weight yarn. Thinner than the Caron Simply Soft. Simply Soft is a worsted weight.

Let's see what others say but my initial thought would be to use a size 8 or 9 needle and a single strand.

Everyone...please weigh in!


----------



## ThatKakashi

It says it's a light worsted yarn

Category 3: dk weight

http://www.lionbrand.com/yarns/babysoft.htm?iP=1


----------



## Angelsmom1

Sherry1 said:


> The yarn suggested for the pattern is sport weight yarn. Thinner than the Caron Simply Soft. Simply Soft is a worsted weight.
> 
> Let's see what others say but my initial thought would be to use a size 8 or 9 needle and a single strand.
> 
> Everyone...please weigh in!


I think to keep it easiest for her, just using 1 strand would work for her. 2 strands of #4 worsted weight would be too thick. If she had #3 or 2 she could double it. Since she has 6ozs, she should be fine with 1 strand.Since she only has size 13 needles thougfh, she should wait til she gets a size 7 or 8 needles. Simply Soft is a 4 but IMO I think it's a smaller #4 worsted than say super saver by red heart. or even a #4 cotton like sugar and creme. My fisrt baby blanket was 1 strand Simply Soft on size 8 needles and it turned out nice.Just looked at above post and that makes sense.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Thank you. 
If I'm wanting to practice my blanket, like the gauge, or switching between knits and purls, is it ohkay to use the 13's until the smaller sizes get here?


----------



## Sherry1

It's good to practice your stitches before you begin the blanket. This way your knitting will be more even and look nice.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Ohkay that's what I needed to know!


----------



## ThatKakashi

Ohkay last update for the night.

By the way I'm 21 learning to knit, and when I decided to take it up, my almost 18 year old sister decided to as well.

I had set up how many I was gonna cast on to practice, cast them on loosely, (loosing count a few times like usually) then I watched the video for the English style knit (because I find continental way too advanced) realized I was making a few mistakes, and started to knit beautifully. 

Then I knit one on wrong, and, upon pulling it off, (tell me if I'm right here) thought the little knotted loop was part of the knit and popped it apart. 

Then, as I had cast on 44 sts(what does this mean. And how do you do a half sts?) And had knit about 9 or ten, and failing miserably at recasting the tiny loop, I took it off and cut it instead of reusing it. 

Does this happen alot? What if I was in the middle of my blanket? Omg.


----------



## Angelsmom1

ThatKakashi said:


> Ohkay last update for the night.
> 
> By the way I'm 21 learning to knit, and when I decided to take it up, my almost 18 year old sister decided to as well.
> 
> I had set up how many I was gonna cast on to practice, cast them on loosely, (loosing count a few times like usually) then I watched the video for the English style knit (because I find continental way too advanced) realized I was making a few mistakes, and started to knit beautifully.
> 
> Then I knit one on wrong, and, upon pulling it off, (tell me if I'm right here) thought the little knotted loop was part of the knit and popped it apart.
> 
> Then, as I had cast on 44 sts(what does this mean. And how do you do a half sts?) And had knit about 9 or ten, and failing miserably at recasting the tiny loop, I took it off and cut it instead of reusing it.
> 
> Does this happen alot? What if I was in the middle of my blanket? Omg.


Take a piece of paper and use it to help you keep track of how many sts you cast on. When you get some cash, there are litle rings called stitch markers. You can cast on 10, or 20 sts, put on a stitch marker. these help you keep track of sts on your needles. Or you can make some. Tie little pieces of yarn onto needle very loosely. or if you have very small rubber bands, earing wires, small saftey pins or even paper clips will work. put one on needle every 10 sts to help you keep track.as you knit, just slide the "marker" from one needle to the other when you come to it. makes counting so much easier.Some people make them out of jump rings and beads if your familiar with beads.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Yeah I did do the tying the piece of yarn on when I was first casting. But I can keep them on there? Hmm this gives me an idea. 

Any tips about the lost cast?


----------



## Hilary4

If you drop a stitch knitting the first row after your cast on, it is really tricky to pick it up again. I've been knitting over 40 years and this one still challenges me.

If you drop a stitch further up your knitting it is a lot easier to rectify. A crochet hook really helps with this.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Thankw!


----------



## ThatKakashi

Ohkay. 
I'm about to restart my practice piece. 
I've posted the pattern, but for my practice piece I'm casting on 54 sts. 

And here is the pattern I'm going to do. It is condensed for the 54 sts I'm limiting myself to. 

I realized I needed 54 instead of 44 when I looked more intently at the pattern. 

Again I can't say how happy I am that I joined this site! 

If you have any questions about me you'd like to ask, go ahead!


Rows 1-16: Knit.
Row 17: Knit 12, purl 10, knit 10; purl 10, knit 12.
Row 18: Knit 12, knit 10, purl 10; knit 22.
Rows 19-28: Repeat Rows 17-18.
Row 29: Knit 12, knit 10, purl 10; repeat from knit 22.
Row 30: Knit 12, purl 10, knit 10; purl 10, knit 12.
Rows 31-40: Repeat Rows 29 and 30.
Rows 41-148: Repeat Rows 17-40 four more times, then repeat Rows 17-28 once more.
Rows 149-164: Knit.
Bind off all sts.


----------



## Angelsmom1

ThatKakashi said:


> Ohkay.
> I'm about to restart my practice piece.
> I've posted the pattern, but for my practice piece I'm casting on 54 sts.
> 
> And here is the pattern I'm going to do. It is condensed for the 54 sts I'm limiting myself to.
> 
> I realized I needed 54 instead of 44 when I looked more intently at the pattern.
> 
> Again I can't say how happy I am that I joined this site!
> 
> If you have any questions about me you'd like to ask, go ahead!
> 
> Rows 1-16: Knit.
> Row 17: Knit 12, purl 10, knit 10; purl 10, knit 12.
> Row 18: Knit 12, knit 10, purl 10; knit 22.
> Rows 19-28: Repeat Rows 17-18.
> Row 29: Knit 12, knit 10, purl 10; repeat from knit 22.
> Row 30: Knit 12, purl 10, knit 10; purl 10, knit 12.
> Rows 31-40: Repeat Rows 29 and 30.
> Rows 41-148: Repeat Rows 17-40 four more times, then repeat Rows 17-28 once more.
> Rows 149-164: Knit.
> Bind off all sts.


What is this going to make, scarf, shawl, blanket??????Sounds as if it is going to be very long and skinny.


----------



## ThatKakashi

I'm just not doing the repeats in the pattern for the blanket I'm going to make. I probably won't finish all this!


----------



## ThatKakashi

Hmmm maybe I should find a way to end it on 54 rows and make it a square


----------



## ThatKakashi

Hmm is this better? 

54 sts
56 Rows


Rows 1-16: K.
Row 17: K12, P10 K10; P10, K12.
Row 18: K12, K10, P10; K22.
Rows 19-28: RR17-18.
Row 29: K12, K10, P10; K22.
Row 30: K12, P10, K10; P10, K12.
Rows 31-40: RR29-30.
Rows 41-56: K.
Bind off all sts.


----------



## ThatKakashi

I'm going to go with that, even though it's supposed to end on the first repeating pattern. 

Should I make it smaller by repeating them less?


----------



## Sherry1

I would say that is up to you. You have enough yarn to finish the blanket.

It might be nice for you to practice your stitches and still have something useful to wear,etc for yourself.


----------



## ThatKakashi

Oh yeah I'm just practicing with my big needles the patterns. 

But you're right. This blanket, though it's hard to make, could be made right, and kept for myself.


----------



## darowil

ThatKakashi said:


> Hmmm maybe I should find a way to end it on 54 rows and make it a square


I've been away for a week, just returned to see what you are doing. Stiches are not square and so 54 sttiches will not be the same size as 54 rows. 
If you look at the gauge information you were talking about before it usually tells you how stitches and how many rows make up 4". You will find that everyone gets the rows compared to the stiches slightly differently but for now I am just telling you this so you as you won't need 54 rows (usually need more rows). But working it so you have something to show is a great idea. And it will also help you see how much you have improved as you keep going!
But remember that becuase the needles you are using are too big what you are knitting will be very loose and so may not look good to do anything with. And remember that it won't look as nice as done with the right size needles (I'm not saying don't do, just warning you not to expect it to look really good when the needle size is too big.) But it is a great idea to practice the stitch first


----------



## ThatKakashi

I have started a new topic! I've started on my blanket


----------



## Sherry1

Yippee!
Good going Danci. Take it slow and easy and watch your work as you are knitting.


----------

